

College Students: Where are you interning this summer? - SpetsnazShovel

I'm still deciding between multiple offers, but I was wondering where other HNers are going to be interning this summer.
======
roversoccer18
Chubb and Son Insurance Group. It would be my second year there, and I found
it to be at a slower pace than I was expecting. I guess the insurance industry
isn't at a fast pace compared to a software engineer industry.

------
luckyeights
SpaceX in LA. Looking like simulation software for simulating rockets, which
is ok, but I'm excited about the environment.

